# K Force



## dscham (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi.  I would love any feedback u could offer on the company K Force.  The pros & cons would be great.  Did u have a long wait ever in between assignments?  Thank you!


----------



## cordelia (Nov 15, 2013)

I haven't ever worked for them, but this might be helpful

http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Kforce-Reviews-E5441.htm

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## drewbart@sbcglobal.net (Nov 17, 2013)

I worked for K-Force this year for 4 months before being hired @ the hospital I currently work at. I only worked this one assignment which led to my employment. It was fine working for them aside form having some issues with being paid on time.   They had issues with a new system which was quite frustrating.   The representatives I dealt with were very nice.  You never know where a position might lead.  Best of luck!


----------



## ossierand (Dec 1, 2013)

I have worked for K-Force for a while the only problem that I have with them is that if you don't meet their production they will let you go without a notice or anything and they expect you to meet that production within two of hiring 
best of luck


----------



## Alta (Dec 8, 2013)

*Could you elaborate on the two time?*

Is it two weeks, two months?  Thanks.  What is the production requirement, can you say?  Thanks for posting


----------

